# Gentlemen in ABW & Cigar in Thuya



## Steve Smith (Apr 25, 2015)

The full sunlight display the color of the blackwood nicely but also shows the imperfections in the finish. Both finished in lacquer, but I used a bit of steel wool to give the thuya burl a satin look.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2015)

Definitely a challenge to capture the figure in ABW w/o bright light . Some nice looking Thuya burl !


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice pens! Really like that Thuya burl - one of my favorite woods to make a pen out of!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2015)

Those look very nice.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2015)

I like the first one the best! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2015)

Lookin sweet!


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm a sap for the sappy/heart contrast. Love that ABW.


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 26, 2015)

Those are some great looking pens.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

Steve Smith said:


> The full sunlight display the color of the blackwood nicely but also shows the imperfections in the finish. Both finished in lacquer, but I used a bit of steel wool to give the thuya burl a satin look.
> 
> View attachment 77215 View attachment 77216 View attachment 77217



Hi Steve how are you doing buddy?

I seen the two of them but what is the middle pen. It really looks nice.


----------



## Steve Smith (May 1, 2015)

the middle pic is the ABW pen shown from the opposite side. How's it goin' Arlin? If you were looking to start an addiction to awesome wood you came to the right place.


----------

